# Innova (Post P&G takeover)



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

Good afternoon fellow Hav owners!

It's been a while since the last time I posted anything here but believe me, I have definitely been reading the site and trying to keep up with all the happenings here.

The reason for my post is regarding Innova dog food. Since receiving him from the breeder, we've had Chester on Wellness Core wet food which he loved in the beginning, but now barely touches it. Gradually, his distaste for it grew, and it was becoming a chore coaxing and convincing him to eat his meals every day. We tried all the different suggestions on the site on how to get your dog to eat promptly but nothing worked except one thing - Chester's cousin's Innova dog food.

We've already begun the slow transition and he's tearing through it along with his Wellness (we mix it together). Doing my due diligence, I looked up reviews about Innova but only read many posts and websites proclaiming the "end of days" for Innova once news broke they were being bought out by Proctor & Gamble. As for now the food is now, I couldn't find anything.

Which leads me to my question - has there been any recent reviews of Innova _post_ P&G takeover? Or, does anybody have any suggestions or thoughts based on evidence or experience, not on assumptions?

Thanks in advance and yes, my wife, Chester, and I are doing great. He's really been a joy to have since day one...um...ok maybe day 15. Here's a picture of him cooling off on our laminate floors...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll check with Sabine. I do know ,she wasn't happy with this acquisition. LOL She knows all about this stuff. One thing though , she doesn't recommend mixing kibbles other than during a transition .


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

toto3d said:


> Good afternoon fellow Hav owners!
> 
> It's been a while since the last time I posted anything here but believe me, I have definitely been reading the site and trying to keep up with all the happenings here.
> 
> ...


What a face...I love that little boy's eyes.
It will be interesting to see what Sabine says. I know once a company changes hands sometimes things go down hill..hopefully not this company..thanks for posting this question.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL , I knew this would strike a nerve with her. She wouldn't comment on the current food. But here is her letter. 
"I don't support any brand owned by P&G. The company has shown in the past that they can't be trusted, and their business ethics are pretty terrible as well - including completely unnecessary animal testing (I'm not opposed to the kind that's actually useful and necessary, be it for animal or human health). "


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I wondered how and why Innova was coming to Pet Smart.. .now I know why!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That doesn't surprise me Tammy.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wait until I tell the guy at my pet store who told me it was one of the most trusted, best foods, I wonder if he knows what has happened...I am happy to have this information..thanks for the question and the answers...


----------



## toto3d (Nov 25, 2010)

My primary concern is what is physically entering my dog's body. Yes I agree that a firm that uses "best practices" will ease my conscience some, but at this point I just want to know if the ingredients found in Innova are still good for Chester. Or, if the recipe has changed at all since the takeover? 

Also, Wellness is sold on Petsmart and Petco. Does that mean Wellness doesn't make quality food?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

toto3d said:


> My primary concern is what is physically entering my dog's body. Yes I agree that a firm that uses "best practices" will ease my conscience some, but at this point I just want to know if the ingredients found in Innova are still good for Chester. Or, if the recipe has changed at all since the takeover?
> 
> Also, Wellness is sold on Petsmart and Petco. Does that mean Wellness doesn't make quality food?


Please try and save an ingredients label from the old packaging. Take it with you, or research it often. The companies don't tell you when they change things in pet or human foods. Sometimes the clue is "New" but more likely it is "Improved"...and it is anything but. I was trying to think if I have ever seen a "takeover" by another company improve things? I don't think so. Usually a good company is surviving and after the take over the new company wants to make more profit..JMHO...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

toto3d said:


> My primary concern is what is physically entering my dog's body. Yes I agree that a firm that uses "best practices" will ease my conscience some, but at this point I just want to know if the ingredients found in Innova are still good for Chester. Or, if the recipe has changed at all since the takeover?
> 
> Also, Wellness is sold on Petsmart and Petco. Does that mean Wellness doesn't make quality food?


you'll have to research but it is difficult to tell what changes will be made , but you can guarantee there will be changes. Don't believe a word from the company. Yeah Wellness is OK, maybe one of the few that are good in these box stores. In Canada, we have they same big box stores basically and none of them carry the "good:" brands. Not sure why this is. Maybe it will change. If you really want to find the best kibbles and the best suppliments, do a consult with Sabine. If you're dog is lucky, you might switch to canned or home cooked. LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

davetgabby said:


> you'll have to research but it is difficult to tell what changes will be made , but you can guarantee there will be changes. Don't believe a word from the company. Yeah Wellness is OK, maybe one of the few that are good in these box stores. In Canada, we have they same big box stores basically and none of them carry the "good:" brands. Not sure why this is. Maybe it will change. If you really want to find the best kibbles and the best suppliments, do a consult with Sabine. If you're dog is lucky, you might switch to canned or home cooked. LOL


You hit a raw nerve with me Dave, my sister is an avid Big Box Buyer and she did find a store brand that listed real meat as the first ingredient..I have forever been trying to get her to change foods...I have just asked her to please watch some nutritional videos about animal foods....hope she will. They just don't cost that much more and there is such a difference...not the best alternative, but better than the brands most people believe are the best (Iams, Science diet, etc...)...As Linda Says....Off Soapbox.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I hear ya there Flynn. Yeah meat as the first ingredient is only a small indicator . If people only knew what goes into some dog foods. But then again , look at the crap we eat. I like the old saying, you can pay me now , or you can pay me later.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There is a class action lawsuit against Innova, EVO and several other brands. I was notified that I could be part of it because I purchased one or all of the products within a specified time period. The suit is about what the labeling states the product will do and how this information is unfounded.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Michele, that should be interesting. Wonder what their miracle claims were.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Natura Pet Food Class Action Lawsuit (Innova, EVO, California Natural, HealthWise, Mother Nature, and Karma Dog and Cat Food)



From: Class Action Lawsuits In The News

Natura Pet Products Class Action Settlement Of Innova, EVO, California Natural, HealthWise, Mother Nature & Karma Dog or Cat Food Product Class Action Lawsuit
July 15, 2011


If you purchased Innova, EVO, California Natural, HealthWise, Mother Nature, or Karma dog or cat food products, you could get a payment from a class action settlement.

A federal judge has entered an order for preliminary approval of a class action settlement of a class action lawsuit against Natura Pet Products, Inc. (“Natura Pet Products” or “Natura” or “Defendant”) in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California (captioned Judy Ko v. Natura Pet Prodcuts, Inc., Civil Action Case No. C 09-02619 JF), alleging, among other things, that Natura violated California’s Business and Professions Code when advertising their dog and cat food products and allegedly made false and misleading statements about the human grade quality of its food in its advertisements, promotional materials and labeling.

For purposes of the Natura Pet Products settlement, Judge Fogel certified a class of persons defined as follows:

All persons residing in the United States who purchased any Natura Product for personal, family, or household purposes (the “Class”) during the time period from March 20, 2005 to July 8, 2011 (the “Class Period”).

All Innova, EVO, California Natural, HealthWise, Mother Nature, and Karma dog and cat food products are reportedly included in the Natura Pet Products settlement.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cool Michele. I wonder what's considered human grade. There's always a lot of shady areas. Same is true with the word organic. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=organic


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

wow. thanks for posting that lawsuit. I've fed my dogs only Innova since 2005.

I've heard that chicken soup for the soul is an identical recipe to Innova. it's more affordable b/c they don't advertise.

I have 3 dogs. and since the P&G buyout, only my female (oldest and least picky eater) still eats the Innova. my other two just pick out the Ziwipeak that's sprinkled in for pazzazz.

poops have all been solid though, so the ingredients can't be that big of a change... yet.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Would love to compare the Chicken soup for the soul ingredients, etc., to see if they are the same...not sure I have a pet store which carries both, unless it is PetSmart. Our smaller pet stores carry a few of the better brands, but can't afford to carry all..for some reason in this bad economy we have had four pet stores open up in a very small area of our county.....a rural county that thinks dogs are livestock by in large...amazing to me.. several offer grooming...I pray they all survive..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Toto, we all want to feed the best to our dogs, but sometimes they have other plans. I went through something similar when Jasper was younger and the only food I could get him to eat was Royal Canin. (a 2 on the dog food analysis) I fretted all over the place...but jasper seemed to thrive. I suspect some of it is taste, and some of it is what agrees with them (of course some dogs as in people crave things they are allergic to cause it actually makes you feel good before it makes you feel bad) I eventually, bit the bullet and started feeding the boys commercial raw... they were never picky again. 
but I have to say Jasper may have had more energy on the crappy royal canin. 

The dog food thing can drive you crazy!!! I know I still have moments of insanity, where i think i will home cook (I even started a consult with sabine and chickened out)...but I just know I couldn't keep it up. 

There is a risk with any commercial product. In fact there is a risk with fresh foods from the grocery store. You can keep looking for a kibble that works for Chester and makes you feel better, but in the mean time, I think you can rest assured that He is getting the nutrition he needs if not the optimal ingredients. 

I love his picture!!! what a happy face!


----------

